# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Përmbledhje fotografish të zgjedhura..

## sam1r

Kjo teme, do te jete nje permbledhje fotografish, te marra ne vende te ndryshme, dhe gjithashtu me permbajtje te ndryshme...

P.s. Do ju lutesha shume te mos nderhyni me postime tjera, derisa te kem perfunduar pjesen time :buzeqeshje: .

Pershendetje, dhe shikim te kendshem...

----------


## flory80

Fotografia e parë qënka shumë e veçantë. Unë e mbaj mend kur gjyshja ime piqte në saç por nuk e dija se përdorej dhe në Kosovë.
Ndërsa fotografia e dytë nuk ka ndonjë gjë të veçantë. Mund edhe ta kishe evituar atë grumbullin e shkarpave

----------


## sam1r

> Fotografia e parë qënka shumë e veçantë. Unë e mbaj mend kur gjyshja ime piqte në saç por nuk e dija se përdorej dhe në Kosovë.
> Ndërsa fotografia e dytë nuk ka ndonjë gjë të veçantë. Mund edhe ta kishe evituar atë grumbullin e shkarpave


Ne rregull faleminderit, po e perseris prap, ju lutem shum te mos postoni derisa te permbyll un me fotografit e mia..

Flm per mirkuptim

----------


## sam1r



----------


## sam1r



----------


## sam1r

Edhe pse un do te vazhdoj me postim te fotografive tjera, ju them se tema tani eshte ne dispozicionin tuaj, per komente, kritika, keshilla etj...

----------


## BURBERRY

fotografi te bukura...

----------


## sam1r

> fotografi te bukura...


Faleminderit BurBerry :buzeqeshje: , eshte postimi yt i par, dhe eshte ne vendin e duhur :ngerdheshje: ...
bye the way - Mire se vjen ne F/SH..




> Fotografia e parë qënka shumë e veçantë. Unë e mbaj mend kur gjyshja ime piqte në saç por nuk e dija se përdorej dhe në Kosovë.
> Ndërsa fotografia e dytë nuk ka ndonjë gjë të veçantë. Mund edhe ta kishe evituar atë grumbullin e shkarpave


Lere qe perdoret ende, por perdoret me te madhe :ngerdheshje: ...

P.S Kjo fotoja me saç eshte bere ne shtepine time, pra edhe ne vazhdojme kte tradite...

----------


## Ribery

sam1r, çdo fjale qe thuhet ketu eshte e tepert, keshtuqe me mire te flasin vete keto foto

personalisht, mahnitem nga bukuria e tyre, si dhe nga profesionalizmi yt!

te uroj suksese te metutjeshme, dhe te keshilloj te vazhdosh me intensitet me te larte.

shendet dhe te lumte!

----------


## flory80

sam1r ti me të vërtetë ke talent në fushën e fotografisë dhe këtë e kupton shumë lehtë në këto fotografitë që ke postuar këtu por për të qënë i sinqert ty të nevojitet një kamer më profesionale dhe këto fotografi mund të ishin konkuruese në rangun e fotografive profesionale
Përgëzime dhe të uroj suksese në fushën e fotografisë

----------


## sam1r

> sam1r ti me të vërtetë ke talent në fushën e fotografisë dhe këtë e kupton shumë lehtë në këto fotografitë që ke postuar këtu por për të qënë i sinqert ty të nevojitet një kamer më profesionale dhe këto fotografi mund të ishin konkuruese në rangun e fotografive profesionale
> Përgëzime dhe të uroj suksese në fushën e fotografisë


Shume faleminderit flory80, keto fjal me japin force dhe vullnet. Sa i perket kameras, pretendoj qe te marr nje tjeter shume shpejt...

----------


## sam1r



----------


## BvizioN

Bravo Samir, teper te bukura. 

Veqanerisht te fundit ne natyre. Ajo e pules se zeze me pelqen shume, por mendoj se e ke renduar pak me kornize te tille spepse ta largon vemendjen nga vete fotoja direkt. Kureshtja e madhe ne syte e pules, kur ti ke shkrepur fotografine e ben kete fotografi te vecante.

E njejte kjo e bubit ne profil. Ne fakt te gjitha fotografite teper te bukura. Ne lidhje me aparatin, eshte mire te kesh aparat teper te mire pasi lehteson punen shume, dhe zgjeron mundesite per katdegori te tjera fotografish, por ne fund te fundit eshte syri qe e ben nje fotograf te mire. Praktikim sa me te madh me ate qe ke para se te blesh nje tjeter.

Suksese

----------


## sam1r

> Bravo Samir, teper te bukura. 
> 
> Veqanerisht te fundit ne natyre. Ajo e pules se zeze me pelqen shume, por mendoj se e ke renduar pak me kornize te tille spepse ta largon vemendjen nga vete fotoja direkt. Kureshtja e madhe ne syte e pules, kur ti ke shkrepur fotografine e ben kete fotografi te vecante.
> 
> E njejte kjo e bubit ne profil. Ne fakt te gjitha fotografite teper te bukura. Ne lidhje me aparatin, eshte mire te kesh aparat teper te mire pasi lehteson punen shume, dhe zgjeron mundesite per katdegori te tjera fotografish, por ne fund te fundit eshte syri qe e ben nje fotograf te mire. Praktikim sa me te madh me ate qe ke para se te blesh nje tjeter.
> 
> Suksese


Faleminderit shume Bardhi :buzeqeshje: .
Foton me pulen e zeze, e kam modifikuar me 1 program me heret, dhe gabim e kam bere save, pastaj nese do ja menjanoja kornizen mu dok se fotoja mbetej e vogel :i ngrysur: , dhe e lash ashtu..
Gjithsesi te falemnderoj shum, per te gjitha..

pershendetje

----------


## sam1r



----------


## sam1r



----------


## irexha

Mahnitese keto te fundit tek ky liqeni, koha kur ke shkrepur aparatin tend ka 
qene ne momentin e duhur, kombinimi i ngjyrave te  natyres ne ate muzg eshte shume frymezues.
Me foto te tjera sikur do kompletoheshe me shum ne fushen e fotografise....

----------


## sam1r

Shume faleminderit irexha,

----------


## sam1r



----------


## sam1r



----------

